# Vapor Apparel Supplier in Canada



## bwalton (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of a Vapor dealer in Canada that comes in at a price a little closer to the US price? Joto Canada, Tropical Graphics etc all seem to come in between 7.50 and 8.00 where in some cases the same company in the US is between 5.50 and 6.00. They seem to run about 2.00 more now maybe that has something to do with duties I don't know, and to get a few to test is no big deal but over time if you were going to use any quantity that could add up to a lot. 

Thanks
Bill


----------



## hannahjo (Feb 28, 2013)

Try Artik in Toronto. They provide high quality custom printed t shirt, sports uniforms, embroidery and many other custom products in Toronto


----------



## bwalton (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply but from their web site they are not a supplier of blanks, but of finished products........not what I am looking for.....

Thanks
Bill


----------



## MAAG (Feb 20, 2012)

These are not vapor but they supply sublimation friendly blanks in Canada.
www.atlatlsports.com


----------



## RocasDisInc (May 23, 2013)

Hello there Bill, 

I'm the president at Rocas Disctribution Inc. We are going to start distributing this T-Shirt (Basic White) that you're looking for from september this year. This is exactly the T-shirt your looking for and here are its characteristics:

Fabric: 100% Spun Polyester
Neck: ribbed taped neck collar
Weight: 5.9 oz

Features:

• UV Protection

• Consistent Wicking

• Microbial Resistant

• Stain Resistant

• Max Absorbency

• Reduced Static

• Fast Drying

Our prices are definitely more attractive and closer to the US Prices and we welcome you to contact us for more details at: [email protected] 


RON CASTILLO.
President CEO @ Rocas Inc. & Rocas Distribution Inc.
"Bringing Solutions to your Needs"
E-mail: [email protected]
Head Office: Toronto, ON.


----------

